# Purchase vs. Naxos music library



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,
I having access to Naxos music library via local library web page. If you are as lucky as I am how you convince yourself you still have to buy something ? It looks like my collector identity requires those purchases even though my music listener identity says Naxos lib is all you need.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow do most libraries have this? That's something that I would like to look into.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

One of my brothers works at a Canadian university which has it. It's primarily intended for music students, but any student or staff member can use it. You sign up at the university library for an account and a password. Then you can listen to it anywhere you have internet access, including at home.

When he told me about that, I wondered whether Oxford University (where I work) has it. I've been meaning to check it out. It could well be that a lot of universities have it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I would still purchase my music always...because I'm paranoid that the naxos library will crash, or get censored by the government or just go away entirely. Then what??


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Yup, exactly. I want to know that I own my music and that it won't be taken from me.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

violadude said:


> I would still purchase my music always...because I'm paranoid that the naxos library will crash, or get censored by the government or just go away entirely. Then what??


I agree completely I have hard backups of everything in my collection be it CDs, DVDs or books, sad but true.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe I should formulate my thoughts related to this a bit. Naxos has tens of thousands of releases. I do buy CDs at the moment but it is getting harder and harder to decide if I should buy this one or listen it through Naxos. I can't find the balance . Finally money or lack of it will take care, but did I buy right ones? I have all kinds of basic library books & lists, but for example contemporary content is pretty much neglected in those lists.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I personally subscribe to the Naxos Music Library (in fact I'm listening right now). I still buy many CDs (probably well over 100 this past year). The library allows me to listen to works I have not heard or have not yet decided to purchase. This feature has been enormously valuable for me over the past several years. I would probably not appreciate classical music as much without the ability to sample such a large number of works. 

Of course the question of whether to purchase a specific work will always plague me. Since the Naxos library only contains some recordings of works, I often end up buying recordings on a label that Naxos does not support.


----------



## randallfoster (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello All,

I work at Naxos and just wanted to chime-in in response to this thread with some facts regarding the Naxos Music Library.

1st of all, the NML is not just comprised of Naxos recordings as suggested above. It features Naxos, EMI, CHANDOS, BIS, Haenssler, and many other fine recording labels' (around 300) content totaling nearly 1 Million Tracks of music. We are constantly updating this content and working to bring on many other popular classical labels...

There is no risk of it being censored by a government, or shut down- no more than any other legitimate website. We pay all of the labels and publishing involved as this is a legitimate streaming music service.

Access to the NML is available via Schools, Universities, Public Libraries, and single music professional subscriptions. I encourage you to ask your local librarian if you too have access. It is an invaluable resource for listening and learning about classical music.

If you have further questions, please feel free to contact me directly on the board- or check out the site itself at www.naxosmusiclibrary.com


----------



## Toussaint (Aug 13, 2015)

> Naxos, EMI, CHANDOS, BIS, Haenssler, and many other fine recording labels' (around 300)


Could you recommend a few of Labels besides Naxos?
FYI, I'm a subscriber to NML.

And 1 million tracks??
Have you any tips for searching for best album?

In fact, I'm considering buying the following books.



> The Penguin Guide to Recorded Classical Music 2010
> The NPR Guide to Building a Classical CD Collection
> The Gramophone Classical Music Guide 2011


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

You really should search by composers and performers rather than labels. I don't think about record labels unless it is pretty specific e.g. neoromantic post-Sibelius Scandavian composers, better check BIS.


----------



## Toussaint (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! 
e.g. if I could download the whole NML music files for a month only, what should I choose first?



> ARC, Berlin Classics, BIS, Capriccio, Chandos, EMI Classics, Erato, Finlandia, Hänssler Classic, Harmonia Mundi, Hungaroton, Naïve, Naxos, Nonesuch, Nimbus, Ondine, RCA Records, Sony Classical, Teldec, Virgin Classics and Warner Classics


----------

